# Liquor Licence? Please help!



## Ladybird (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Can someone please kindly advise me on how to get that wonderful piece of paper. 

I've never been so tee-total!!!

What's a girl to do?

P.S. - Also if anyone would like to bring a very nice "sober" young woman to their next trip to Baracuda's, I can carry bags! Promise!

Look, if you don't ask, you don't get...cheeky I know...

Many thanks
R


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

go into any MMI or African & Eastern (A&E) and pick up a form. All the details are on there. google them to find out the branches.
You'll pay 30% tax on any booze you buy plus you've got the annual license fee.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

we like to do a run to Barracuda because they have our favourite rum...Bundaberg Rum


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Ladybird said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ... how to get that wonderful piece of paper.


actually, it's a card, and once you apply it might take a month until they call you to go and get it. They might let you buy at the time you applied depending which A&E store you've been. In the meantime... if you are that desparate you can buy liquor in Ajman (ask any Sharjah taxi driver and they know where/what/how) but you have to get it to Dubai through Sharjah which is dry and it's illegal to do so... and nobody does it  aboslutely noone


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm probably doing a run to Baracuda this weekend if you still want some booze


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Get yourselves to Abu Dhabi people!


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Apparently Dubai authorities want to close Barracuda down, and they intend to achieve this through policing the route from Barracuda to Emirates Road. I.e. there is a crackdown in effect as from last week.

Be careful!


----------



## Brigham7 (Dec 20, 2008)

we like to do a run to Barracuda because they have our favourite rum...Bundaberg Rum


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

I got a liquor licence from MMI at Ibn Battuta earlier in the year. As has been said there is a fee (about AED 150 I think) but this was made up for by the free booze they give you when you join! Took about 3-4 weeks to get the licence from the time I applied.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hamish said:


> Apparently Dubai authorities want to close Barracuda down, and they intend to achieve this through policing the route from Barracuda to Emirates Road. I.e. there is a crackdown in effect as from last week.
> 
> Be careful!



How can the Dubai authorities police the road from Barracuda to Emirates Road? It isn't in Dubai. Surely this would be up to the Umm Quwain & Sharjah authorities.

What next, they will police Ajman and Abu Dhabi too. 

Saying that, with the fines they could get, they could bolster the economy.


----------



## Ladybird (Jul 13, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> go into any MMI or African & Eastern (A&E) and pick up a form. All the details are on there. google them to find out the branches.
> You'll pay 30% tax on any booze you buy plus you've got the annual license fee.


thank you kindly Glasceb


----------



## Ladybird (Jul 13, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I'm probably doing a run to Baracuda this weekend if you still want some booze


ahhhh man, I missed the booze cruise......I'll come on the next one though, that is if there is a next one. Never mind, many thanks anyway.


----------



## Ladybird (Jul 13, 2008)

Hamish said:


> Apparently Dubai authorities want to close Barracuda down, and they intend to achieve this through policing the route from Barracuda to Emirates Road. I.e. there is a crackdown in effect as from last week.
> 
> Be careful!


Thank you for all your replies....much appreciated!
x


----------

